# Louisianna saltwater license??



## KKrueger (May 1, 2017)

Headed to Venice this weekend for three days of fishing.

I see the annual saltwater license would run me $90 and expires in June.  Can I buy three 1 day licenses for $17 each and saltwater fish?  The website is confusing.

I see too that I need the free permit.

Also, any offshore reports or advice?

Thank you!


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 1, 2017)

*give them*

a call

s&r


----------



## KKrueger (May 1, 2017)

Thank you.  I called just now. Sounds like I can do up to 5 consecutive days on the daily license.


----------



## dfhooked (May 1, 2017)

its been very windy. But on the non windy days the fish have been biting based on what I have been seeing.  Are you attempting to go offshore 3 days? Going with a guide?


----------



## KKrueger (May 1, 2017)

Offshore this Friday - Monday if weather cooperates.  Bringing a boat. The guys I'm riding with go frequently.  No guide.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 3, 2017)

Post some pics when you get back


----------



## KKrueger (May 10, 2017)

This site is so clumsy for uploading pics, but... we had a great trip.  Day 1 stayed in state waters and got 4 species of snapper.
Day 2 went SE and got into multiple cobia and several very large amberjack, finally left because all we were getting was AJ's that are out of season in Fed waters.
Day 3 headed to the Lump. Found blue water and tons of small mahi mahi. Again left due to insane numbers of large AJ's and sharks. We did have a school of yellowfin run under the boat but no hookups.

Bait was tough for us to get but we were able to get enough each day with some effort.

Great trip and a full freezer. This was my first trip to Venice and I feel like I'm going to be a regular.


----------

